
Ask HN: Which tools do you use for wireframes? - philippz
I&#x27;m a developer, not a web designer. I&#x27;ve been using Balsamiq for many years but while Sketch and Figma replaced Photoshop in many cases, I&#x27;d like to see what other tools you&#x27;re using these days in order to quickly sketch some wireframes.
======
luto
I used to use Balsamiq wireframes for quite some time. Now I use
[https://draw.io](https://draw.io) for most basic sketching.

[https://balsamiq.com/wireframes/](https://balsamiq.com/wireframes/)

~~~
anotheryou
If i don't have to impress I love Balsamiq with comic sans font. Makes it
clear this is UX, not design and exported as clickable PDF it works quite
nicely.

~~~
hkiely
Balsamiq is one of the most simple tools to use. Many people may find drawing
shapes in PowerPoint easer. The linking in Balsamiq works faster.

------
rolae
There are hundreds of wireframing / prototoyping tools out there, I tried many
of them, I would still recommend Balsamiq for non-designers. It stays true to
its core, to keep things simple and fast. Sketch & Figma will slow you down,
so unless you need to create highly interactive prototypes or you want to do
visual design, then I say, stick to it.

I recently gravitated back towards Balsamiq, as I helps me think at the right
level, and not go too much into detail.

And love their licensing, I bought a license 10 years ago, and got ten years
of upgrades. Recently they had their first paid upgrade in ten years, this is
just unmatched in commercial software.

------
tchock23
I’ve been using Moqups.com for along time now. Does the job, but I don’t have
much to compare to.

------
oh_boy
A whiteboard or a Everlast Rocket Book, erasable pen and OfficeLens app to
digitalise it. Then I put it into Figma and can prototype with them and show
it to my clients.

I'm too slow with any software solution as it allows for too many details.

------
blacksoil
I had been using Pencil on Linux. But lately I have been using Figma on
Windows. I like the interactivity aspect of Figma where I could build an
interactive demo real quickly to showcase an idea

------
yogananda
This is good too , i liked very much
[https://whimsical.com/a](https://whimsical.com/a)

~~~
philippz
I'll definitely check this out. Looks good also for other purposes.

------
wprapido
\- Pencil and paper \- Adobe Illustrator

Yeah, I'm ol' skool. If I want to convey interactivity or present the flow, I
opt for Axure RP

------
zkirill
I swear by the native iOS Notes app and an Apple Pencil on an iPad. Simple,
reliable, no surprises, and easy to share.

